# Stomping



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Feel like when I'm doing a turn on front of paceline I'm 'stomping' the pedals (pushing extra hard on the down stokes) rather than keeping a more even rythym as say when following a wheel at same speed. 2nd issue is getting on the back after doing a turn (doesn't always happen).

Any thoughts what may be the cause & remedy?

Gear ratio selection?
Strength v fitness?
Technique?
Trying too hard?
Is 2nd issue related to first or separate?


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

Sounds like you are pushing too big of a gear. Try spinning a higher cadence.

Second thing is that evev if you develop a smooth fast spin, when you're on the rivet there may be a tendency to revert back to mashing/stomping on the pedals. 

You're two problems sound related to me. If you're pushing your limit or over on every pull, your technique is going to suffer, and you'll have a hard time catching back on after your pull. Try shortening up your pulls, keep them smooth, anticipate the acceleration you'll need to latch back on, and save a little gas to catch back on. 

A lot of riders tend to get caught up in their ego and end up doing "hero pulls", accelerating too much at the start of their pull, staying on the front too long, letting the speed drop before dying in the wind and getting spit out the back. 

That doesn't make for a smooth paceline. Keeping the pulls short and smooth and not getting dropped is more fun for. The whole group.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks mate.



> accelerating too much at the start of their pull


That rings especially true,


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Do not accelerate at the start of your pull. 

At all. None. Zero. 

The rider pulling off should ease up a bit so that you come past naturally.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> The rider pulling off should ease up a bit so that you come past naturally.


And if not, grab his seat back or jersey pockets and pull yourself forward while slowing him down.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

iliveonnitro said:


> And if not, grab his seat back or jersey pockets and pull yourself forward while slowing him down.


 + eleventy bazillion!!!!!

then yell at him. you could say "don't accelerate, foo!" but be prepared to repeat yourself several times until he takes his headphones out.

or, you could yell "hold your line!" because he's probably used to hearing that.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Creakyknees said:


> + eleventy bazillion!!!!!
> 
> then yell at him. you could say "don't accelerate, foo!" but be prepared to repeat yourself several times until he takes his headphones out.


It's hard for him to get the headphones out with his arms down in those aerobars...


----------



## djg21 (Oct 25, 2003)

swuzzlebubble said:


> Feel like when I'm doing a turn on front of paceline I'm 'stomping' the pedals (pushing extra hard on the down stokes) rather than keeping a more even rythym as say when following a wheel at same speed. 2nd issue is getting on the back after doing a turn (doesn't always happen).
> 
> Any thoughts what may be the cause & remedy?
> 
> ...


As others have said, the idea is to keep close to a constant speed throughout, and if you accelerate of the front and gap your wheelman will not be particularly happy. If you are constantly accelerating off the front, you might try shifting into a BIGGER gear. You might also shorten up the time you spend at the front.

This does assume, however, that you are maintaining a comfortable cadence -- perhaps 85-95 rpm. If you are "stomping" throughout, you perhaps should rethink your gearing so you can maintain an optimum cadence while pedaling smoothly. You might also spend some time spinning a smaller gear during training rides and focusing on your pedaling technique.

Insofar as getting on the back of a paceline, you can think about "accelerating" as the last person in the paceline passes you -- just before your front wheel is fully overlapped with his back wheel. Do just enough of an effort to catch the wheel in as it passes without allowing a gap to open. If you are finding that you are getting gapped when getting back on the paceline, you probably are waiting too long to start your acceleration.


----------

